# Gravesend sea school sept-dec /74



## kenwebb (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone there between said dates.memories are fading a bit now but remember mad jacko &the famouse popeye boat some good times were had I recall my ships visit was tilbury docks and was aboard the Beb line ship the Ben Ledi or benarty anyone recall


----------

